# Black ghost knife fish?



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

So I recently saw black ghost knife fish at a pet store. They were so intriguing! I'm having a hard time finding information on them though. 
I have found that.. 
-They need a bigger tank, 50+ gallons?
-Can grow to 20" 
-They are tropical, 78-82F
-Are nocturnal
-Very slightly electric?
-Need hiding spots
-Need sand or small grain substrate

Does anyone know if this information correct? Also, I can't find much about their compatibility with other fish, any info on that?

I'm seriously considering getting one for my future tank when I have my own place  But of course I want to make sure I can take care of it!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I want one of these guys too ive been on sites that say they need a 100 gallon tank i have heard that males can be kept in smaller tanks though. I am tottaly getting one though!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

the info seems correct other then the 50+, a 50g really isn't that big and for a fully grown black ghost knife to thrive t would probably need a 100g. They are nocturnal and prefer a low light aquarium


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It seems mostly correct aside from them needing a 50 gal aquarium. They are a fish that produces electrical current using their muscles, but because of the method they use, they have an inflexible spine and need a tank that is at least twice as wide as they are long. For an adult this is over 200 gallons. I really wish they wouldn't sell these fish at Petsmart. It's not a fish for your standard home aquarium. 

TFK profile for black ghost knife fish


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

+1 TKM.

Typing it in, twice as wide, 3 times as long, 3 feet high (considering a 20" adult). Comes out at 450 gallons. It's not about amount of water in this case, it's about dimensions to keep this fish comfortable. As stated, this fish cannot bend it's spine.
Yes it's an electric fish, but it doesn't kill with electricity from what I know. Progressing into adulthood they lose their vision and they rely on the electric signals to see.
If you need some convincing, just YouTube some videos of how these fish move. It's quite unusual.

This fish does not belong in the hobby. Sorry to say. Almost all of them will die really young.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys! Sorry I didn't reply right away! 
So bigger tank. I want to have a big tank in the future so it may still work.
Yeah I saw them in a pet store and I was so intrigued by them! I'll keep the tank size in mind if I ever plan on getting one!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

they need like a two foot depth tank so they can turn around when bigger, forgot the reason though lol, it is something with their spine???

They are really fascinating, but I like keeping small fish as you can have more, unless they are rainbows or angels...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A tank of such proportions should be custom ordered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oceanganatra (Jan 31, 2018)

No don't have Ghost fish with Betta. 5 minute ago i have added and Betta Killed Ghost Fish Baby Fish. Now feeling sad.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey. Not sure what you mean by Ghost Fish Baby Fish, do you mean a Black Knife? Or a Glass Catfish?; but this is a 6-year-old thread. If you have questions, it would be far better to start a new thread.


----------



## oceanganatra (Jan 31, 2018)

a Black Knife Yes Ghost Fish Baby I have added and with in 15 minute Betta bite and Knife Fish Died. Very Sad and I am very much Angry on Betta. Now Single Betta I have with 10 Gallon Tank.


----------

